# RTN (Retro TV) Coming to the SF Bay Area



## sum_random_dork

Well it looks like RTN will be coming on the air in the SF/OAK/SJ DMA. According to FamilyNet


> San Francisco is going Retro in a big way. According to Jeff Chang the soon to be owner of KUNO (these call letters will be changed soon), RTV will launch in the next few weeks with initial coverage that includes both Dish Network and DirectTV for the Bay area. KUNO, licensed to Fort Bragg, is a full power digital that has been dark for some time. Chang and long time California media veteran Reid Davis are bringing the station back to life with a brand new digital signal. RTV will be carried on the primary channel of TV8 as well. TV8's Jeff Chang, said, "We look forward to TV8's debut with RTV's line up of classic programming.


 I believe this is one of the old Pappas Broadcasting stations that was bought of Bankruptcy earlier this year. I am sure others on this board could fill in more details. There still seems to be some doubt if this group can actually pull off getting the station up and running, but with them mentioning both DirecTV and Dish it sounds like they have already worked out local carriage agreements.


----------



## Paul Secic

sum_random_dork said:


> Well it looks like RTN will be coming on the air in the SF/OAK/SJ DMA. According to FamilyNet I believe this is one of the old Pappas Broadcasting stations that was bought of Bankruptcy earlier this year. I am sure others on this board could fill in more details. There still seems to be some doubt if this group can actually pull off getting the station up and running, but with them mentioning both DirecTV and Dish it sounds like they have already worked out local carriage agreements.


I thought Retro TV was on KRON'S sub channel. Good Dish will carry it.


----------



## sum_random_dork

Paul Secic said:


> I thought Retro TV was on KRON'S sub channel. Good Dish will carry it.


For a long time it was listed under KRON but as far as I recall I have never seen it actually live on KRON. 4.1 is SD and 4.2 is HD, I think that dates back to when KRON used their HD channel as a secondary channel and didn't broadcast any real shows or their news on it. I have also read there is a 4.3 for KRON that just shows traffic cameras, but I have yet to every see that show up in a scan of channels.


----------



## Paul Secic

sum_random_dork said:


> Well it looks like RTN will be coming on the air in the SF/OAK/SJ DMA. According to FamilyNet I believe this is one of the old Pappas Broadcasting stations that was bought of Bankruptcy earlier this year. I am sure others on this board could fill in more details. There still seems to be some doubt if this group can actually pull off getting the station up and running, but with them mentioning both DirecTV and Dish it sounds like they have already worked out local carriage agreements.


Are you sure this station is in our DMA?


----------



## Paul Secic

Are you sure this channel is coming?


----------



## Paul Secic

sum_random_dork said:


> Well it looks like RTN will be coming on the air in the SF/OAK/SJ DMA. According to FamilyNet I believe this is one of the old Pappas Broadcasting stations that was bought of Bankruptcy earlier this year. I am sure others on this board could fill in more details. There still seems to be some doubt if this group can actually pull off getting the station up and running, but with them mentioning both DirecTV and Dish it sounds like they have already worked out local carriage agreements.


It looks like RTN won't make it.


----------



## sum_random_dork

I haven't seen any updates, not sure what happened. Maybe RTN's deal fell through with the channel. For the longest time RTN still had KRON listed as their local affiliate. I am sure some of the guys over at AVS fourm would have greater details.


----------



## SayWhat?

I hope RTN's OK financially. It's one of the best networks going right now. Unfortunately the Evansville, IN affiliate dropped them for some college and high school sports nonsense. I still get them on another station though.


----------



## Jeff Blank

According to the RTV Facebook page (posted today at 11:54am PST), Channel 8 goes live next week. The RTV web site shows KVQR on their Affiliates web page for the San Francisco Bay Area. That information was updated in the last 24 hours. Now if you look up KVQR on the web, it doesn't show, so I'm wondering if this is the new call letters for KUNO.


----------



## Jeff Blank

According to the FCC web site, the actual new call letters are KBQR. The change was effective 10/20/10.


----------



## Paul Secic

sum_random_dork said:


> Well it looks like RTN will be coming on the air in the SF/OAK/SJ DMA. According to FamilyNet I believe this is one of the old Pappas Broadcasting stations that was bought of Bankruptcy earlier this year. I am sure others on this board could fill in more details. There still seems to be some doubt if this group can actually pull off getting the station up and running, but with them mentioning both DirecTV and Dish it sounds like they have already worked out local carriage agreements.


Perhaps Pappas didn't want to sell the station.


----------



## Paul Secic

We shall see.. Hopefully it will come. I'm sick to death with TVLAND'S nonsense!


----------



## Paul Secic

sum_random_dork said:


> Well it looks like RTN will be coming on the air in the SF/OAK/SJ DMA. According to FamilyNet I believe this is one of the old Pappas Broadcasting stations that was bought of Bankruptcy earlier this year. I am sure others on this board could fill in more details. There still seems to be some doubt if this group can actually pull off getting the station up and running, but with them mentioning both DirecTV and Dish it sounds like they have already worked out local carriage agreements.


Well I guess we can forget about RTN. I haven't read about it.


----------



## Paul Secic

sum_random_dork said:


> Well it looks like RTN will be coming on the air in the SF/OAK/SJ DMA. According to FamilyNet I believe this is one of the old Pappas Broadcasting stations that was bought of Bankruptcy earlier this year. I am sure others on this board could fill in more details. There still seems to be some doubt if this group can actually pull off getting the station up and running, but with them mentioning both DirecTV and Dish it sounds like they have already worked out local carriage agreements.


I guess they couldn't get funding.


----------



## Paul Secic

sum_random_dork said:


> Well it looks like RTN will be coming on the air in the SF/OAK/SJ DMA. According to FamilyNet I believe this is one of the old Pappas Broadcasting stations that was bought of Bankruptcy earlier this year. I am sure others on this board could fill in more details. There still seems to be some doubt if this group can actually pull off getting the station up and running, but with them mentioning both DirecTV and Dish it sounds like they have already worked out local carriage agreements.


Perhaps they meant October of 2011?


----------



## Paul Secic

KVQR is listed on RTN'S website.


----------



## Jeff Blank

Looks like Channel 38 in San Francisco (38.1) started broadcasting Retro TV on Friday, April 1st! It took a while, but the wait is over.


----------



## Paul Secic

Jeff Blank said:


> Looks like Channel 38 in San Francisco (38.1) started broadcasting Retro TV on Friday, April 1st! It took a while, but the wait is over.


Cool! What happened to the other channel?


----------



## Jeff Blank

It's on the air in the Ft. Bragg area only. I have no information regarding it ever coming on the air via satellite or cable to the Bay Area anytime soon.


----------



## sum_random_dork

the channel may be listed in Fort Bragg, but here in the East Bay near Mt. Diablo I am seeing RTN pretty clear on 38.1 and also channel 38 on my HR23!


----------



## Paul Secic

Jeff Blank said:


> It's on the air in the Ft. Bragg area only. I have no information regarding it ever coming on the air via satellite or cable to the Bay Area anytime soon.


KCNS channel 38 RTN is on Dishnetwork now. However the Chinese programming is gone. The EPG shows KCNS-38-00.


----------

